# Is it Possible to change job after 1 year



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I have finally been offered a job in Dubai with a major company there. The salary package is less that what I expected. I am currently living in US and was trying to move there for last 2 years. Its very difficult to get a job in Dubai if you apply from US. I am thinking of accepting the offer if its possible to change the job after one year. I hope it will be easier to find a better paying job while being there.

My role is IT Project Manager. Can you guys please let me know if its possible to switch jobs after 1 year? I googled a lot and got confused as some says need to wait for 2 years and some says 1 year is enough before switching the job

Your reply will be appreciated


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It is possible, but depends on a couple of things:

1. Is your company incorporated in the mainland or free-zone ? 

If in the freezone, you will not have issues quitting after a year and moving to another company in another free-zone or in the mainland. You will be liable towards visa expenses (prorated), if agreed to at the time of employment. 

If your company is in the mainland, then there are further intricacies:

2. Are you on an unlimited or limited contract ? 

If on an unlimited contract, then you can leave in one year, but a 6 month employment ban would be applicable. This can be removed, given you meet the criteria of having a degree (notarized etc), and also if your wages are above 12K a month. You could be liable towards visa expenses (pro-rated), if you agreed to such at the time of employment. 

If on a limited contact, then it is not recommended to leave. The employer can ask the authorities to impose a year long employment ban on you, and are also entitled to visa expenses and a payment (1-3 months of wages, not 100% on this) in lieu of you breaking the limited contract. Of course this is with the assumption that the limited contract is for a period longer than a year. 

*Disclaimer* This is for your information, but before making any decisions, it would be best you get in touch with the MOL (mainland employer)

Ministry of Labour 

or the relevant Freezone authority (Freezone employer).


----------



## azahir (Jan 31, 2012)

saraswat said:


> It is possible, but depends on a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Is your company incorporated in the mainland or free-zone ?
> 
> ...


Saraswat,
thanks for the reply, this is useful information


----------



## Maxjack (Nov 16, 2015)

I m already 1 Year here in dubai. Working in company. i want to change my company. i can or no. if is this possible Then How? looking for your fast reply


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maxjack said:


> I m already 1 Year here in dubai. Working in company. i want to change my company. i can or no. if is this possible Then How? looking for your fast reply


The answer can be yes or no. Depends on your salary level and your education level (graduate or not etc). 
This is not an easy answer so you should call up Ministry of Labour https://www.mol.gov.ae/molwebsite/en/home.aspx


----------

